# *WARNING* check your screen for dead pixels!



## itzjonjon69 (Sep 20, 2011)

Picked mine up today at 9AM (MST) and got back the office and was playing with it when i noticed i had 5 dead pixels that were lined up perfectly. I was super bummed and ran out to the closest Verizon store to me and the manager swapped it out in minutes for a new one.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Good thinking! I'm using these two tools to look for them:

https://market.andro...jacha.deadpixel
https://market.andro...idyaworks.oxeye

And don't forget to rotate your device and check where the dynamic buttons are!

P.S. No dead pixels that I can see here!


----------



## NBAJWill55 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for those jax. All good here.

Speaking of the screen, I'm really starting to notice that blueish hue that Samsung screens have. Whites almost look grey on this. It sucks, but I'll get over it.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

NBAJWill55 said:


> Thanks for those jax. All good here.
> 
> Speaking of the screen, I'm really starting to notice that blueish hue that Samsung screens have. Whites almost look grey on this. It sucks, but I'll get over it.


Agreed but only at low brightness levels. Turn the brightness up and whites are pretty white. And, frankly, you pretty much have that with any screen as you turn the brightness down. At some point, whites look gray.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I didn't find any dead pixels either ,used both tools to check with


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Checked mine too and all is good!


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

All good here too. But now I see a spec of dust under my screen protector......it's going to bother me knowing it's there. Sometimes I wish these kind of tests didn't exist


----------

